# Finishing spray



## SexxyKitten (May 18, 2006)

what's the difference between a "finishing spray" and a hairspray??? i'm totally confused...


----------



## LVA (May 18, 2006)

I'm not sure either ... maybe ... hair spray .. u spray on first ... do whatever ... then finish w/a finishing spray ...

.. i'm sure the girls here know the answer... i'm clueless


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

i know the finishing spray i have gives my hair a nice shine (my hairspray doesn't do that) and then it stays in place, i don't do anything else to it since i'm... finished LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 21, 2006)

Yeah - Jen's right... they're similar, but sometimes a finishing spray won't offer as much hold, but gives more sheen. So If you need both - I'd use the hairspray first, and then the finishing spray.


----------



## canelita (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yeah - Jen's right... they're similar, but sometimes a finishing spray won't offer as much hold, but gives more sheen. So If you need both - I'd use the hairspray first, and then the finishing spray.



Didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## chocobon (May 21, 2006)

Thnx for the explanation



,didn't know it either


----------



## AnneNJ (May 23, 2006)

I didn't know that, either. Thanks!


----------



## jennycateyez (May 23, 2006)

now i know the diffrence.


----------



## mindi (May 23, 2006)

so , Do you guys know any good brand for each of em?


----------



## KellyB (May 24, 2006)

I use Sebastian Body Double Spray as a Finishing Spray. Works great and doesn't feel stiff.


----------

